# a daughter that doesnt miss!



## parahunter (Apr 6, 2015)

This should have been a dad/daughter duo killing but she knocked hers down and mine laid down 15 minutes then jumped up and ran off.  It was a fun morning though and memory that wont be soon forgotten!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 6, 2015)

congrats, thats awesome


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 6, 2015)

Outstanding!  Congratulations to the beautiful young lady and her awesome dad!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 6, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## T.P. (Apr 6, 2015)

That's awesome! Maybe she can teach you how to shoot!



Just funnin you, dad. Congrats to both of y'all!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats to you both.  Memories made that will last a lifetime.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you... Ain't nothing like a turkey killing princess!!!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Apr 7, 2015)

What a great day!  Cool hat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats, Parahunter!
Love the grin on her face!


----------



## antharper (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats , the smile says it all !!!


----------



## GoneFishin88 (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

